

Google Services Experiencing Issues – How are You Holding Up? - Nowyouknow
http://www.droid-life.com/2014/05/16/google-services-experiencing-issues-how-are-yours-acting/

======
Nowyouknow
Hangouts, Gmail and Play store are down for me in Chicago. On T-Mobile with a
Nexus 5. Mobile data seems to work just fine, though.

